# Is my new Humminbird 597ci combo defective?



## Mcfish (Apr 19, 2011)

The gps has two different view pages when it is in simulation mode, but there is no gps mention of any kind when in normal mode. No pages, no menu's. Is there something that I am missing? It says "no gps connected" on the accessory page, but says "gps connected" in simulation mode. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well if your unit has gps it will say so and come on when you turn it on,but not in simulate mode,and you need to read the book and it my say gps,ready but sold sepertley,meaning you will need to buy a gps puck,markfish


----------



## Mcfish (Apr 19, 2011)

Turns out that it was defective, and Cabela's shipped me out a new one immediately.


----------

